# New Turbo HD customer... will I get my RSN?



## bryanw3535 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi, I've been searching the boards for a definitive answer to this and couldn't find one, so please forgive me if it's out there already.

It seems like every CSR I talked to had a different version of the story!

Here's the question:

*I signed up for Turbo HD Gold and my local channels. Will I be getting my RSN in HD? (I'm in the Dallas area and want Fox Sports Southwest to watch Rangers, Stars, Mavericks, etc.)*

Any new subs out there who can tell me if their RSN is coming through at all?

I couldn't find the info, so I'm turning to the real experts! Thanks in advance for any insight on this.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes, TurboHD Gold DOES come with your RSN.


----------



## sfabobby03 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just remember that not every show / game is shown in HD on Fox Sports Southwest. Only select programming will show up on the HD version of the channel.


----------



## jrlead (Nov 28, 2005)

Does that mean they are not included with the Bronze or Silver?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jrlead said:


> Does that mean they are not included with the Bronze or Silver?


No, that means that they are available with TurboHD Gold. RSNs are also available with TurboHD Silver but not in TurboHD Bronze.


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

James Long said:


> No, that means that they are available with TurboHD Gold. RSNs are also available with TurboHD Silver but not in TurboHD Bronze.


James, has there been a final determination on whether a new sub can sign up for the multisport pack with Turbo HD (silver or gold)? Or does Dish require AT100 or higher for the msp?


----------



## faiello (Mar 17, 2003)

I tried to sign up for Turbo HD today and they refused me because I was a Dish customer 4 years ago. I cant believe they do not want to get their old customers back.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> I tried to sign up for Turbo HD today and they refused me because I was a Dish customer 4 years ago. I cant believe they do not want to get their old customers back.


Existing and returning customers will be eligible for the turbo packages on Feb 1.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 6, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> Existing and returning customers will be eligible for the turbo packages on Feb 1.


May I ask if that is confirmed information, and if there are any restrictions/etc? That would make me very happy! Although not as happy as having it now...


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> May I ask if that is confirmed information, and if there are any restrictions/etc? That would make me very happy! Although not as happy as having it now...


That is a confirmed date. As for restrictions or promotions when that rolls around, asside from all receivers on the account needing to be MPEG-4 compatible, I imagine that information will not be available until the details of the promotions for that quarter are released.


----------



## faiello (Mar 17, 2003)

faiello said:


> I tried to sign up for Turbo HD today and they refused me because I was a Dish customer 4 years ago. I cant believe they do not want to get their old customers back.


I called again tonight and was able to sign up for the Turbo HD only package no SD programing. So here's the deal I got:

Turbo Gold
Turbo Platinum free for 3 months
Local HD
HBO and Starts free for 3 months
Cinamax free for 12 months
DVR 722 and a 222 HD receiver

$56.00/mo. plux tax

Coming next week to install to 3 TV's and I will be able to add the 4th SD TV myself later.

Thank you E*


----------



## Kirby (Apr 6, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> That is a confirmed date. As for restrictions or promotions when that rolls around, asside from all receivers on the account needing to be MPEG-4 compatible, I imagine that information will not be available until the details of the promotions for that quarter are released.


Great thanks!


----------

